# Trade pending: Padgett for Tsakalidis



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Chron link

The Rockets reached an agreement to acquire Grizzlies center Jake Tsakalidis on Tuesday, hours before their trade exception was to expire, sending little-used veteran forward Scott Padgett to Memphis to create a roster spot.

Tsakalidis, a 7-2, 260-pound center, played in 23 games this season, averaging 2.3 points and 2.8 rebounds in 11.2 minutes per game.

A first-round pick of the Phoenix Suns in the 2000 Draft, Tsakilidis averaged five points and 4.2 rebounds last season, his best of his four seasons with the Grizzlies.

Padgett, signed as a free agent this summer, has played in 24 games this season, averaging 1.8 points, in 8.3 minutes per game. Only rookie forward Steve Novak has played less.

Because the salaries do not match, the teams likely had to exchange trade exceptions. Rockets officials would not comment until the deal was made official later today.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Not bad. Jake can play somewhat decent back-up minutes.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Padgett was getting garbage time minutes anyways. This is pretty good insurance incase Mutombo goes down. I would have preferred Chucky Atkins, but with the chemistry this team is showing I'm not too worried.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Jake might get garbage time but thats it. Maybe back up centre till Yao returns.

He doesnt get enough rebounds to take minutes away from either Mutumbo or Yao or Hayes or Howard.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Pretty good deal, IMO. Padgett was basically a bench fixture. Jake can provide some depth behind Mutombo, and he's not quite the stiff he was in Phoenix. He can play a little bit.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

hroz said:


> He doesnt get enough rebounds to take minutes away from either Mutumbo or Yao or Hayes or Howard.


It's not a matter of "taking" minutes from Mutombo. While Yao is out, Mutombo was Houston's only legit center. Hayes is an undersized power forward and Howard is a defensively-challenged power forward. Tsakilidas can provide some meaningful minutes to spell Mutombo, in my opinion. He definitely has more value to Houston off the bench than Padgett, IMO.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

its good for size (even though Padgett could even be better then J.T :sfight: ) but who knows, maybe J.T can surprise everyone and just become a monster like what people thought he could


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

I feel sorry for Padget, with the NJ mess last year; he must've felt at peace at least this year, till now


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

PriceIsWright said:


> I feel sorry for Padget, with the NJ mess last year; he must've felt at peace at least this year, till now


yah I was just thinking the same thing. Oh well, he should at least get some meaningful PT down at Memphis.

We needed a back-up C badly and Big Jake should do the job. Good trade.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Didn't he have a decent streak of games last season?


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

We just got a big man! Albeit JT, he is still going to provide good efficiency should any of our big men fall prey to injury.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm still surprised Mutombo is not injured. That 40 year old monster hangs better than a 25 year old...

Let's hope he can take the strain off a bit from Mt Mutombo.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

The only downside to the trade is that Steve Novak has no one to talk to anymore...lol


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

after tsakalidis sucks for a year, we are going to find a way to trade him back to memphis for rudy gay


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Good trade. I don't think Chucky Atkins was even an option. If he was, they would've done that deal. We didn't let the TE expire and got something for nothing.

It will be interesting to see what the rotation will be like when Deke rests. I would like to see this group on the floor to see what they can do.

C - Jake
PF - Chuck
SF - Bonzi
SG - Snyder (I know he's not as good a shooter as Luther.)
PG - Luther (When Alston and TMac are resting.)


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *All Greek in Houston*
> With Tuesday's trade for Jake Tsakalidis, the Rockets have both Greek players in the NBA, Tsakalidis and guard Vassilis Spanoulis.
> 
> "It will give someone for Billy to (complain) to, so that will be good," coach Jeff Van Gundy said. "We'll just sit him right over there and Billy can (complain) to him about how he's getting (shafted). That will be good."
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4552241.html


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice reaction from Billy.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Why must JVG be such an ***?

Also, this trade gives us a good 3rd option at center. We only had hays who is strictly a PF at most. Good trade


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> "It will give someone for Billy to ***** to, so that will be good," said Jeff Van Gundy. "We'll just sit him right over there and Billy can ***** to him about how he's getting screwed. That will be good."


http://blogs.chron.com/franblinebury/2007/02/its_all_greek_to_them.html

:yay: :rofl:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
Why must JVG be such an ***?
```
When Billy called himself the VMac of Greece it obviously struck a nerve with JVG. I think Billy just meant he was as popular as TMac in Greece not as good as him. He still sucks in garbage time though.

You do have a point though, JVG doesn't need to keep bringing it up unless Billy is continuing to complain at practice.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't think JVG was being an arse.. he was being sarcastic in an attempt at humor. If he can joke about it, which I think he was (watch the post game interview on rockets.com) then that means he and Billy are fine with one another now.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL JVG comes off as a ****. Maybe if we saw his epcressions etc but on paper he comes off as a ****


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Just letting everybody know that this is actually two separate trades.
Memphis sends Tsakalidis to Rockets for our smaller TE.
Rockets sends Padgett for Memphis's TE.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> I don't think JVG was being an arse.. he was being sarcastic in an attempt at humor. If he can joke about it, which I think he was (watch the post game interview on rockets.com) then that means he and Billy are fine with one another now.


agreed


----------

